# Getting Ready To Move The Pm-1340gt Into The Basement



## JimFouch (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm getting ready to take the PM-1340GT apart and make the move into the basement.

I have 5-6 strong friends coming over to help. 

I have to make down one flight of stairs into the basement. A few turns on the way there. 90 degree right turn at the bottom of the stairs.

Looking for some advice on how far to take it apart. Obviously, all the easy to remove parts will be removed. The tail stock, Motor, compound and rear shield will be removed. The main part of the lathe will be removed from the stands. So, that would leave just the bed, headstock and carriage. I'm considering removing the carriage, but not sure how involved that is. I'm guessing it weighs like 100 pounds or more. Also considering removing the head as that must be 200+ pounds. 

I bought a 2x12 plank to bolt the lathe to and will be mounting about 6-8 eye bolts to connect several straps to. plan is to have 5-6 guys pick up the lathe and once we get to the stairs, we will use the plank to slide it down the stairs.

Open to any pointers.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't take off the headstock as realigning it might be difficult. I also wouldn't bother with the carriage as it is likely to be a hassle, though I would remove any protruding handles, etc. 
I moved a mostly complete, South Bend Heavy 10 down into my basement shop (estimated weight 950 lb.), did it with only 1 helper. We laid plank, as you are planning, on the steps, tied some 2" nylon webbing to the lathe and wrapped it around a tree, once we got the lathe on the plank my helper belayed it down by playing out the webbing an inch at a time, while I guided it. The hard part was making the turn at the bottom, but the J bar and a dolly helped us work through that problem.
If you have that many hands I think you'll be okay though it might get a little tight. Be safe, make sure nobody is directly below the machine at any time so if it goes south no one will be hurt.


----------



## juiceclone (Oct 20, 2016)

if I read correctly, you are attaching the plank to the lathe.  past experience in moving a heavy object down basement stairs was to put planks down solidly on the stairs and use as a slide down.   Because u have turns involved, this might not be applicable.


----------



## JimFouch (Oct 20, 2016)

juiceclone said:


> if I read correctly, you are attaching the plank to the lathe.  past experience in moving a heavy object down basement stairs was to put planks down solidly on the stairs and use as a slide down.   Because u have turns involved, this might not be applicable.



I plan on cutting the skid to be just slightly larger than the bottom of the lathe. I will then use the four mounting holes on the bottom of the lathe to then bolt the lathe to the skid. I will have the bolts countersunk on the bottom, so they don't stick out.

Then I was going to lay 3-4 2x4's down in the center part of the basement stairs and then slide the plank & lathe down the 2x4's. We will hold the skid using 6/8 eye bolts using ropes/straps.

I'm thinking we will have the weight down to 500-750 pounds.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 20, 2016)

Be careful, and ALWAYS remember that people are a lot easier to break than the lathe. 

Rule #1: Don't F up.


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 20, 2016)

I have been down this road recently myself with my PM1340.  The first thing you should know is that the machine is very top heavy (because of the headstock) - even with the tailstock and carriage removed.   Removing the motor will make it even more top heavy.   So be careful - once you have it in hand, it's easy for it to start tipping on it's side.    

When I moved my lathe, I did something similar to what you plan - I mounted the machine to a C-channel beam which made it easier maneuver - although I was working alone with a walk-behind stacker, and have a delivery shaft to the basement.   I've documented what I went through moving the lathe (by myself) into my basement at the following link if you're interested:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidpbest/albums/72157671928399283 

I strongly discourage you from removing the headstock as you'll have a chore realigning it when you reassemble the machine.   I do not recommend removing the carriage even though it makes the machine front-heavy in addition to top heavy.  Subsequent to my move, I have removed the carriage it and it's a bit involved.   To remove the carriage you also have to remove the three control rods that run the length of the machine, and then you're into the forward/reverse switch mechanism which is tricky to put back together.   The carriage and apron weigh about 80 pounds, so you're not saving that much weight anyway.   

The apron is filled with about 1.5 pints of oil (the drain is on the bottom of the apron).   The headstock is filled with about a gallon of oil (the drain is behind the large change gears).   

Before you begin your move, I recommend you remove the tailstock, the motor, and also the cover and studs that hold it onto the machine over the gear/drive pulley since it's a lightweight aluminum casting and easy to damage if you bang into a wall.   The enclosure for the electronics is just formed sheet metal and not a place to grab hold to support the weight of the machine.   

Take photos of your move and share them here please.


----------



## JimFouch (Oct 20, 2016)

davidpbest said:


> Before you begin your move, I recommend you remove the tailstock, the motor, and also the cover and studs that hold it onto the machine over the gear/drive pulley since it's a lightweight aluminum casting and easy to damage if you bang into a wall.   The enclosure for the electronics is just formed sheet metal and not a place to grab hold to support the weight of the machine.
> 
> Take photos of your move and share them here please.



All sounds like good advice. I have removed the compound and looks like the cross slide is pretty easy to remove.

I think you're right about the carriage. Looks like it's more trouble than it's worth. I'll remove as much as possible and then lock it down so it doesn't move while transporting.

From the move of the PM-940M-CNC into the same basement, I've learned to take your time and think things through. That move went pretty smoothly and it was about 500-600 pounds more of machine.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## brino (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Jim,

Another thought.....CHECK YOUR STAIRS!

Once you get the weight of the machine and "5-6 strong friends" on top is not a good time to find out the stringers are not secure.

Have some extra lumber and deck-screw or lag-bolts on hand. You might want to add some vertical 2x4's under the stringers about half-way along.

Play safe!
-brino


----------



## JimFouch (Oct 20, 2016)

brino said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Another thought.....CHECK YOUR STAIRS!
> 
> ...



They are pretty decent. Had myself and my 300 pound nephew jump up and down on several of the steps at the same time, and had less than 1/4" deflection in the center. When we brought the mill down last year we had it on a heavy duty dolly and the guys were spread out above and below the dolly. I think the largest part was probably 500 pounds. Since we planning on sliding it down the stairs, it should be ok.

Thanks


----------



## JimFouch (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, The move went pretty smoothly. Didn't get a chance to take many pictures as I was working on a deadline on tearing the lathe down to get ready for all the friends to come help.

I had a total of 6 guys, which worked out pretty well.

I ended up getting a 2x12 and cutting it just about 12" longer than the lathe. I used a planer to carve a radius on the leading edge so it would be less likely to catch on the stairs. We didn't end up using 2x4's on the stairs after all. We did use two 2x4's to act as a stop to control the descent down the stairs.

The lathe was heavier than it looked. It was quite a challenge to lift, but we took our time.

Only surprise was about 1/2 down the stairs all the oil in the headstock started leaking out seal around the left side of the spindle. That made the steps quite slippery. Probably spilled out 3/4 of a quart before we made  it to the bottom of the stairs. I'd suggest if you're going down the stair like I did, remove the oil from the headstock. I went with the headstock facing down. Other than that, it went very smoothly. 

Was surprised that I had the lathe up and running that same day.


----------

